# Lynda, Kelby training



## 1361 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have anything good or bad to say about these training sites?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't looked at the LR stuff at Lynda, but in general I think it's a great resource.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't given much attention to Kelby's stuff, but I'd be happy to recommend Lynda.com.  I've skimmed some of the LR stuff, as well as doing some of the other Adobe courses, and everything I've seen has been a very good standard.


----------



## gregDT (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to subscribe to Scott Kelby's sites. When you add in the vast amount of other content such as lighting and photographic techniques it was well worth the money. However for just looking at LR stuff I could usually find the same sort of content elsewhere for free. There is however something to be said for having everything neatly indexed on one side.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 17, 2012)

My view is that the Lynda.com approach is more "professional". I would also Google for other options as there is some really good stuff out there.


----------



## Tunney (Oct 18, 2012)

I belong to NAPP and Kelby Training and have been a member for a number of years. It is a great resource site and well worth the cost. This is just my personal opinion.

Tunney


----------



## mulligan (Oct 18, 2012)

I hear good things from friends about Kelby Training so I decided to go to Boston for the Photoshop training on Nov 7th..... I will post thoughts after I take this.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mulligan.  We'll look forward to your review!


----------



## Tunney (Oct 18, 2012)

mulligan said:


> I hear good things from friends about Kelby Training so I decided to go to Boston for the Photoshop training on Nov 7th..... I will post thoughts after I take this.



Lucky You!! They are up in Toronto on the 26 Nov, so I may attend that one..

Tunney


----------

